# LSL 2 separate reservations sleeper question



## Lisa (Mar 23, 2016)

I am taking the LSL Bos to Chi on business which my company will pay for a coach ticket only. My hub is coming a long but we booked his ticket on a separate credit card as company won't pay for him. We are now considering a sleeper and will change my hubs reservation since co won't pay for sleeper. My question is will they allow me in the sleeper and will I get my meals included even tho I booked my ticket separately? Also can anyone tell me what meals are included on the LSL each way? Thanks


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 23, 2016)

Not sure if you can do this now since you already bought your ticket, but there's something called on Open Sleeper Ticket that could be linked to his reservation. The cost would be the lowest rail fare/coach cost.

My guess is that you would need to cancel your original ticket and get an eVoucher for it and then apply that to the Open Sleeper Ticket. You have to call to get the Open Sleeper Ticket.

I'd wait to see if someone more knowledgeable here can clarify this.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 23, 2016)

That sounds like the best path forward.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 23, 2016)

It looks like I can just add the sleeper on my hubs ticket. But my question was about my ticket and my access to sleeper and meals


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 23, 2016)

Lisa said:


> It looks like I can just add the sleeper on my hubs ticket. But my question was about my ticket and my access to sleeper and meals


And my answer was related to your ticket. If you have an Open Sleeper Ticket you will have access to the room and meals.

See this thread: http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/56969-adding-a-passenger-to-my-sleeper-car/


----------



## willem (Mar 23, 2016)

If your coach ticket is more than low bucket, then you would be due a refund or voucher when you get your open sleeper ticket. At my former employer, in such a situation, I could submit the higher priced (original) ticket for reimbursement under "constructive travel." It is certainly not worth violating your company's policy, but if it is allowed, you might as well get the higher reimbursement.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 24, 2016)

If you purchase a coach ticket, it will be sold at the current bucket (fare) - and will not have access to the sleeper or any included meals. If you purchase an open sleeper ticket, it is sold at the lowest bucket - and it's associated with the sleeper and includes meals! You must talk with an agent to get this open sleeper ticket. (It can not be done online.)


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 24, 2016)

Get with an agent ASAP to get your coach ticket changed. I would get a copy of your Coach ticket for reimbursement before making the change. I have done this numerous times with my expense report.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 24, 2016)

I stopped by the ticket office this morning at back bay station. Although it took at least 30 mins they fixed it. The just charged me for the sleeper and issued me 2 new tickets.


----------



## Liss (Mar 24, 2016)

Now for my next question. Does anyone know what meals are served on the LSL Bos to chi and back?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 24, 2016)

Liss said:


> Now for my next question. Does anyone know what meals are served on the LSL Bos to chi and back?


Hate to sound like a Lawyer but it depends!**

When the #449 has the Regular consist( Sleeper) between Boston and Albany, the Sleeping Car Passengers get served Lunch in the Cafe Car by the SCA.( usually there is two choices, a Sandwich or Salad that I've found to be tasty, or you can choose items off the Regular Cafe Menu).

Dinner in the Diner is always served to the Boston passengers (the Diner comes from NYP on the #49 Section) after Leaving Albany heading East and Breakfast starts around Toledo.

On the return #48/#448 leaves at 930pm so Breakfast is served around Cleveland and Lunch is served around Syracuse.

When the #448 Sleeper is on the train from Albany to Boston Sleeper Passengers get served a Light Supper in the Cafe Car by the SCA.

**Currently the Sleeping Car Passengers on #448/#449 are riding in a Biz Class Car between Boston and Albany and it seems to be a hit or miss thing if they get served any food and drink?????


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 24, 2016)

Generally, I find the 449 SCA gets his passengers to the DC as soon as the LSA in the DC will accept them, but we always got dinner no matter how late the train was at Albany.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm confused at your answer Lonestar. "... no matter how late ..." Unless the train gets to Albany at midnight, because it departs ~7 pm dinner is always served upon departure from ALB. In fact, they request those boarding 49 in NYP to eat dinner before ALB so those boarding (including those on 449) can have dinner upon departure from ALB.


----------

